# General > Recommendations >  contractor

## zarapopet

to value the cost off gutting house and making livable  ie new electric plumbing plastering ect

----------


## angela5

Pm sent ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Wizard

Not sure how to pm you but call Viking construction there number is 07821 525638

----------

